# LGD Puppy barking at ...



## crzybowhntr (May 27, 2013)

Pup started barking at me when I walked up to fence with my face hidden. Maybe it was nothing, but then he also circled all the goats until he figured out it was me. He is only 14 weeks old. Is this normal or do I have the beginnings of a great LGD? Pics will be posted when I can.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 27, 2013)

That is great! 

14 weeks is not unusual... it really depends on the breed and even the sex of the dog.
Some dogs will bark as early as 9 weeks.... some much later 5-6 months.
Some "later" barkers will still do all the right things while they are learning but don't develop their "barker" til later. 


Not sure what breed or sex you have but often males LGD's (some breeds more than others) will go through a "lack of confidence stage" even if they have always had confidence. It is a developmental stage that they will get through, they suddenly can become a bit insecure. 
The phase doesn't last long but they really can confuse an owner. Thought I'd share that as a heads up for down the road. Not all dogs go through this but males definitely more than females.

Pics of your awesome LGD in the making would be great!!!


----------



## crzybowhntr (May 27, 2013)

Thanks. I will post pics ASAP.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 27, 2013)

*Mine is not quite 5 months and he is already "guarding" his space... he barks at kitties, strangers, people that pull up in cars, weird noises if he doesn't know what they are.  *


----------



## crzybowhntr (May 28, 2013)

If this works, my next post will be a pic of Max.


----------



## Livestock lover (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks like your pup has the makings of a great LGD!


----------



## crzybowhntr (Jun 6, 2013)

I  hope  so.  he  was  caught  chasing  and  biting  on  back  legs  of a  smaller  goat  this  morning.  wife  made  sure  he  knows  that's a  bad  thing.  time  will tell.


----------



## Livestock lover (Jun 6, 2013)

crzybowhntr said:
			
		

> I  hope  so.  he  was  caught  chasing  and  biting  on  back  legs  of a  smaller  goat  this  morning.  wife  made  sure  he  knows  that's a  bad  thing.  time  will tell.


Yeah. I hope he doesn't have any bad habits... :/


----------



## secuono (Jun 6, 2013)

Normal.

But, wish mine hated people and saw them as a threat...GP/Maremma isn't a good cross for that I guess.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jun 9, 2013)

secuono said:
			
		

> Normal.
> 
> But, wish mine hated people and saw them as a threat...GP/Maremma isn't a good cross for that I guess.


*
Mine has GP and Maremma in him and he "likes" people as long as I am around, he's actually very friendly; but if he doesn't know them, or I'm not there, he is all bark. 

I haven't observed if a stranger goes up to the fence without me there though to watch his reaction, guess that's the next "test'. *


----------

